# Please help!- Efficient dog food to combat HUGE AMOUNTS OF POOP!



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Hellooooo, genuinely need some good advice here, everyone- so any opinions or comments really, truly, very welcome, thanks-

We have a poop problem! I thought it was just me being a moany mary and totally rubbish, but no! there actually are ridiculous amounts of poop being churned out by my two dingbats!

As an example I cleared the garden of poop at about 3pm today, and my partner informed me that it was clear still at 5 ish when he came home- 6 hours later give or take, and there are 6 poops in the garden- and that's with an evening walk where they dropped out another one each.

We feed them two and a half cups morning and night, which is fine as they are maintaining target weight, but I think the food must be inefficient, which is why they are producing so much waste- am I wrong?

So what I'd like to hear about is other feed we could use which isn't too expensive and is efficient for a dogs digestive system. We've broken the eco doggy bin twice now in under a month with all the waste 

Any help would be brill! I know raw seems to be popular and a good option, but it isn't for us...not right now, anyway, so I am looking for a dry food for now.

Thanks for reading


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

What food are you feeding at the moment??

Kira is on Skinners Salmon and Rice - £27 for 15kg, she doesnt poo much 

I swear its something to do with greyhounds tho?? We used to live with 2 ex racers, and they could crap for britain!!! Then again they were fed wagg and had half a jug :scared: EACH (!) twice a day!!


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

RAW!

one poop a day or even every other day!

sorry i know you didnt want to hear that.. but its true!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Monty is fed homecooked food and does two poops a day 

I don't find it expensive at all, just buy a bit extra for him (meat and veg) when I do my normal shop.


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

At least your dogs don't have diareah  Yuri's pooped at least 12 squirts today and I have to hose it down :lol: What about Arden Grange? I've heard good things about that.


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Well I am (rightly) ashamed to say my two are on Wagg at the moment- it's been dawning on my tiny brain slowly enough from being on PF that the brand has a bad name, and it came to a head today when me and the man put together our shared poop experiences and realised actually, we needed to change NOW, not when our stock of bags has been used. When I adopted my two I had already bought the food when I had my homecheck and they said Wagg should be fine, which it is, I suppose- but it's clearly low-grade stuff  They do get variety though, they have chicken and vegetables mixed in now and then, which they enjoy- and I've started giving them raw pig bones. I need to change the base food though, clearly.

So yes, I'm a fool, and I'm feeling guilty for not switching sooner, but at the very least we're doing it now :frown:. I suppose it's all a learning curve with your first dogs.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

It is a shame you dont want to do some raw coz it does make a difference. I feed one meal raw and buy it in frozen packs coz Im too lazy to prepare it myself!!(I even buy it on-line!).
I can always tell which poops are the raw food ones and which are the kibble ones too!


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Maiisiku said:


> At least your dogs don't have diareah  Yuri's pooped at least 12 squirts today and I have to hose it down :lol: What about Arden Grange? I've heard good things about that.


I've heard good thinga about it too, and about James well-beloved...

Ok- so what kind of food do you give when you feed raw? what kind of amount would I be looking at for a greyhound and a lurcher, and where do you buy from?


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I dont think JWB is as good as it used to be and some have tummy probs on it.

My favourites are Skinners Salmon and Rice and Vitalin Adult Maintenance.

When I changed I got samples of the ones I thought best and let my dog decide. My preference was Vitalin adult maintenance because it's cereal free and has a good meat content (for around £21 x15kg its pretty good) I also got samples of Skinners duck/salmon and rice. She wouldnt touch the duck, like the Vitalin but went mad for the salmon. Skinners Salmon is around £25 x 15K

Probably both more than you are paying but you will probably find you feed a lot less i.e. skinners - 100g per 8KG body weight and Vitalin is about the same.

Good luck (mine poohs twice a day:thumbup


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

We use Skinners Salmon & Rice and they go much less than when we just had Harvey & he was on JWB. They now only go twice a day as there seems very little waste with the Skinners.


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

I use either Arden Grange or Skinners Duck and Rice in the evening their morning feed is raw mince or Natures Menu frozen either the nuggets or blocks.I used to feed cheaper food but my old collie Kez started to poo and not even notice and tried AG as they had a special offer and the pooing stopped then tried the duck and rice which is cheaper and still no pooing during the night. Went back to cheap and it started again so now wont change.You use less so less to come out.


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

We feed our pack of Huskies, our Leonberger and our Shiba Inu on Best Choice, a complete food imported from Germany. Since we changed over a couple of years ago, the dogs' poo production has fallen by about half. We were so pleased with it that now all the dogs who come into Welfare for fostering are fed on it and they usually go out to their new homes with a bag of Best Choice and the contact details for the suppliers.
Anita, of Lionslord Pet Nutrition, who supply the food is a nutrition whizz and can recommend the best grade of food for your dogs. Contact her at [email protected]. If you order two bags, they will post it out to you free of charge.

Mick


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

All three of my lurchers are on either Wagg or Jollyes Greyhound Maintenance and I only get two poops a day out of each. Which I suppose as I have three ends up being 6 a day which does feel alot when you are picking them up! 

Prob is best you change food as it doesnt seem like their bellies agree with it.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

if you want less poo i wouldnt touch JWB the amount of poos mine had on it was amazing even more then on the cheaper food! 

arden grange isnt to bad,we use skinners duck and rice and they poo around 2 times a day One morning one and an evening one sometimes its only once


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

Raw or Orijen (if you want to feed kibble).


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Burns - you tend to get less poos and they tend to be smaller and firmer.


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I'm really grateful for all the replies and help- Skinners seems to be a popular choice, but I'll check out the others mentioned later today as well :thumbup:

Thank you!  :thumbup:


----------



## xxsarahpopsxx (Sep 30, 2009)

Another :thumbup: for skinners here.

Geordie was on wagg but she was constantly pooing and also constantly had colitis. Not sure if it was the wagg or the beef/chicken that was causing the colitis but we have now been on skinners for 6 months and no colitis since :thumbup: 

A 15kg bag of wagg lasted geordie about a month whereas a 15kg bag of skinners can last 8-9 weeks plus.

We alternate each time we buy the food between duck and ricee and salmon and rice and she loves them both


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

I feed twice a day and the greys do 2-3 firm poops, they easily fit in a bag now so has improved greatly :lol:. I've noticed on walks only that they sometimes opt to do some extra ones that are always small, soft poop (and hard to pick up). When we first got the dogs they came home with a bag of that cheap breederpack stuff and it was sloppy poo mountains, since then we've also learn't that poultry based kibbles don't seem to suit our boys as they always ended up with toxic farts and soft poop whatever the brand. I've noticed many grey owners just assume its normal for greyhounds to have smelly farts, like a breed trait rather than think it maybe something in the food causing it, I'm not sure why .

Hector's on skinners salmon & rice and Throp's of Salmon Fish4dogs, I switched Throp as he was having some stinky farts on the skinners and as he was on wainwrights salmon previously without issue I gave the fish4dogs a go as its also potato based and i'm very happy with the results. The 12kg bag lasts as long as the 15kg skinners about 40 days, so price wise its not as bad as i expected. Its cheaper from VetUKat £34.53 than direct from fish4dogs £50.50 & i get both bags delivered for free so saves a drive too. Hector is doing well on the Skinners and its a decent food for the price, but if i could afford it i'd put him on the fish4dogs too as it contains more fish.


----------



## Ridgielover (Apr 16, 2008)

My 7 are on Fish4dogs - looking great on it and not leaving much in the way of deposits :thumbup:


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

Ely's on Barking Heads and NatureDiet in the morning (all supplied in a variety of brain teasing ways for him to find) and raw in the evening. We follow a prey model diet for raw and it's really simple and not too expensive - do you have a morrisons near you? They're good for organ meat and they do pigs feet which are a great treat!

He has 2-3 small poos a day and absolutely no gas! :thumbup:


----------



## Millie-and-Me (Jul 25, 2010)

Being a new dog owner i just assumed our Lurcher pooed a lot, some firm and some very sloppy, because that's what Lurchers do.

Now i realise that it's the food (we are using Wagg) and i am going to change right away.

Thanks for this thread, it's been a revelation! :thumbup:


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Wainwrights wet 2 poos daily sometimes 3


----------



## Plabebob (Nov 30, 2009)

I feed Burns. He does one poop per meal which seems ok to me compared to what everyone else has said.


----------

